# Weird!



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Decided to get some prescriptions refilled so stopped at the pharmacy (at the grocery store).

One of the things I was getting refilled was diabetic test strips. The pharmacist told me I HAD to bring in a paper copy of my test log, to get a refill, that ALL persons who had Medicare part B had to do this. Huh?

Told me it had been a requirement for several years. I've never had to do this before.

Anyone else run across this? *I* think it violates HIPPA regulations.

Mon


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't see the point. A blood sugar log would be easy enough to fake. Results wouldn't mean anything either, since even normal readings would be possible if the medication is effective. But that doesn't mean you should stop checking.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have no problem giving a log to the doctor, IF she asked. I don't think it SHOULD be given to a pharmacist!

Supposedly (from the Walgreens near me and not my pharmacy) Medicare is auditing....someone.

Mon


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

frogmammy, my DH says they are checking because of big aftermarket sale of test strips.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

FM I work in a pharmacy and it is very common for the audit especially if the script calls for frequent testing (more than once or twice) and the patient is not insulin dependent or who purchases insulin without going through their insurance. My dad's been required to do this on occasion because he tests 3-4 times a day but purchases his insulin in Canada when he's in 1000 Islands (Canada is just across the bridge).


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My mom's pharmacy started doing this last year. I don't see the point in it, either, because such a log would be so easily faked. It is apparently a medicare rule now and the pharmacy can get in trouble if they get an audit and there are no logs.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Audit? Possibly. I've been told by an old pharmacist that they ask for some pretty silly information whenever an insurance company does one on a business.

I'd be more suspect that it is some sort of information gathering by either drug companies or insurance companies.

HIPPA violation? Does your pharmacist give you a privacy disclosure page? If they do, read it carefully. It may say that they have the right to disclose information to insurance companies as demanded. 

I recently got a letter from Anthem, BCBS (I like the BS part the best) listing three prescription meds that I use regularly and asking if I would like to to to mail order RXs for these drugs. Right out there and personal.

Yeah, I know. It sux but welcome to the brave new world.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, not exactly a BRAVE new world, more like a BACKSTABBING one, to my thinking...

Mon


----------

